# Good Range Wifi Router within 2k to 2.5K



## surya_sapui (May 21, 2015)

guys,


i need a good range wifi router for cable broadband.my budget 2 to 2.5k.kindly suggest which one best.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2015)

TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com
no need to spend 2-2.5k on router unless you are looking for very specific features in which case 2-2.5k is not enough anyway.


----------



## surya_sapui (May 22, 2015)

ok, thanks for reply. then i will buy it

can tell me what about cisco linksys router


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2015)

in this price range tp-link & asus are best value for money.linksys may be as good but it will definitely be a few hundred rupees costlier too.


----------



## surya_sapui (May 22, 2015)

suggest any asus model...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2015)

nothing from asus with two 5 dbi antennas in this price range on flipkart.


----------



## surya_sapui (May 23, 2015)

then prefer me a good range model with two antenna there


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2015)

already posted the link of WR841N above.


----------



## surya_sapui (May 23, 2015)

its good, but any other model can u prefer


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2015)

Netgear JWNR2010 N300 Wireless Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com
D-Link DIR-615 Wireless N 300 Router - D-Link : Flipkart.com
D-Link DIR-605L Wireless N300 Cloud Router - D-Link : Flipkart.com
but after reading the reviews i can't recommend any of them over WR841N.in the end it is your choice.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jun 29, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Netgear JWNR2010 N300 Wireless Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com
> D-Link DIR-615 Wireless N 300 Router - D-Link : Flipkart.com
> D-Link DIR-605L Wireless N300 Cloud Router - D-Link : Flipkart.com
> but after reading the reviews i can't recommend any of them over WR841N.in the end it is your choice.



Dear whitestar, i am using WR841N for last one month but WiFi range is not good, within a room wifi signal not full sometimes when i am using through mobile.
i am deiced to sell it to my frnd So pls suggest a good model.


----------



## ankushv (Jun 29, 2015)

Purchased tplink wr841n from amazon . v9.3 .  Range same as my 5 year old belkin g router without external antenna .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2015)

wifi range depends on many factors like interference from other wifi/electrical devices in surrounding,type of construction material,design of house/structure etc.only way to know for sure is to actually try it at your place first.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jun 30, 2015)

but whitestar, now where i fixed the tplink on same place before netgear there.but netgear range better than this.pls suggest whitestar what i do now.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 1, 2015)

surya_sapui said:


> Dear whitestar, i am using WR841N for last one month but WiFi range is not good, within a room wifi signal not full sometimes when i am using through mobile.
> i am deiced to sell it to my frnd So pls suggest a good model.



There must be something wrong with the unit or software settings. I am also using the same router and it provides decent coverage even 3 rooms across.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2015)

compare wifi setting of netgear & tp-link for values like channel no.,freq mode etc.if tp-link settings are different then set them to same as netgear & then see what happens.also try tp-link range with some different device(phone or laptop).


----------



## surya_sapui (Jul 3, 2015)

i forget settings of netgear , can u pls provide preferred settings for tplink.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2015)

basic settings are same but you can experiment with mode,channel width & channel no.


----------

